# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Полезные ссылки

## Geser

* http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm - Список программ для борьбы со Spyware в свою очередь устанавливающие шпионские модули (английский) 
* http://www.sysinfo.org/ - сайт с CLSID-ами BHO, тулбаров стартапов и DPF, как легитимных так и вредоносных
* http://wiki.compowiki.info/ProcessyWindows Справочник по процессам в Windows
* www.spywareinfo.com
* www.tomcoyote.com
* www.atribune.org
* http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Интересный сайтик со всякими програмками для восстановления различных функций винды.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## chivas

> Сайт по Ad-Aware на русском - www.adaware.ru.
> Там же русификатор.


 Скачал я русификатор, установил.. потом гляжу на рабочем столе ярлычок появился с линком - купи дескать полную версию ad-aware   :Wink:  Весело. Тут вроде наоборот со всякой "самоволкой" борешься и с такого сайта такое ловишь  :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Справочники по процессам
http://www.anti-spy.info/file/index.html

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/

http://www.greatis.com/appdata/


Информация по вредоносным процессам
http://www.wintotal.de/Spyware/
Описание ряда вирусов
http://www.forospyware.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24
Еще немного здесь
http://www.forospyware.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16

O20, O21, O22 (Winlogon, AppInit_DLLs (O20), SSODL (O21), and SharedTaskScheduler(O22)
http://www.fileproperties.com/
http://www.fileproperties.com/search.aspx

----------


## James Blond

Я лично пользуюсь только этими порталами:
http://www.processlibrary.com/
http://www.liutilities.com/products/...rocesslibrary/

----------


## Buldozer

Сайт о spyware, троянах, вирусов на русском:
www.z-oleg.com

----------

